# NEW: 'Not Trying, Not Preventing' Forum



## StirCrazy

Just to let all the NTNP'ers know, the new 'Not Trying, Not Preventing' forum is now open and located as a sub-section in 'Trying To Conceive' :D

Enjoy :)


----------



## StirCrazy

Please can you report any threads you think should be moved to NTNP :)

Also, can I remind members that NTNP journals should be in the TTC section. If you report these I'll make sure they are moved over too :)

S.C


----------



## morri

Sounds cool :D


----------



## BButterflies

What exactly is NTNP though? Because for some people it is using no protection and trying to get pregnant without the 'effort', whereas some people say they are NTNP because they only use withdrawal and wouldn't mind a BPF?


----------



## StirCrazy

If you are not using protection and using a pregnancy forum, then you are looking to get pregnant; hence why the NTNP is in the 'Trying to conceive' forum :)


----------



## BButterflies

I apologise for still sounding stupid but if I use withdrawal around ovulation do I belong in NTNP or WTT?


----------



## morri

I think NTNP fits both, the I don't mind if I get a BFP ers, and the I don't want the effort of TTC like minded, and the let's see what happens minded ..


----------



## Lucy Lu

I saw a thread of this recently - someone asking what NTNP actually meant, because they said if you weren't using protection then technically you were trying for a baby - maybe just not trying as hard as some others!

I think she was someone who bd'd often anyway though so it wasn't like they would specifically go out of their way to do it around ovulation, they would have done anyway!


----------



## Button#

I think this is a good idea as it can be a bit confusing whether someone's waiting to try or NTNP and it means the threads will be more relevant - thank StirCrazy!


----------



## calm

I think its a great idea to open a NTNP section. Thanks :D


----------

